
HN help me, tell me if you can access any of these 2 links to Reddit and 4chan - notok22
https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/2wb1xe/just_like_downs_syndrome_and_fetal_alcohol/

https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/41676964
======
notok22
Second link:
[https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/41676964](https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/41676964)

------
celticninja
the link in the title is a combination of a reddit and 4chan link, remove the
4chan partwhere they join "alcohol/https" and the reddit link works fine.

~~~
notok22
it won't let me edit the url, this is the reddit link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/2wb1xe/just_lik...](https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/2wb1xe/just_like_downs_syndrome_and_fetal_alcohol/)

